# Two Paired Up Mikado's working hard..



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

Why are they opposing each other? I have read that steam engines cannot produce their full output in tractive force in reverse. Is this true or not?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> Why are they opposing each other? I have read that steam engines cannot produce their full output in tractive force in reverse. Is this true or not?


I'm no expert, but I don't think that's the case. I think most steamers have equal tractive force in forward or reverse.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a very cool looking pic


----------

